
Yes, eshell is [his] main shell - zeveb
https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/6y3q4k/yes_eshell_is_my_main_shell/
======
al2o3cr

        It's undeniable however that, as of Emacs 25.2, Eshell has numerous rough edges.
    

And this sums up exactly why it isn't used more widely. According to the
changelog, Eshell has been in development since _2000_ and still has "numerous
rough edges", up to and including "doesn't support INPUT REDIRECTION". Even
the list of "bugs & issues" in the documentation refers to Emacs 22 (from
2008). Not that newer software is always better, but users can't look at that
timeline as reassurance that the bugs will ever be fixed.

I'd also find arguments like "you don't need THING_X, you can just use Emacs!"
way more convincing with examples. One person's "trivial computation in Lisp"
!= another person's.

